# A cream GSD?



## Jesterbelle (Oct 21, 2015)

His, I've had Yaegar almost 2 years now. He's a cream color and for a long time I thought he was a mix, until I saw a puppy in a pet store that looked exactly like him. I even asked and they showed me the dogs papers. I love him no matter what, but I was curious, are cream/yellowish german shepherds and thing and if so, does Yaegar look full blooded to you? Just opinions, I know I won't know for sure.


----------



## Jesterbelle (Oct 21, 2015)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He almost looks purebred but his fur looks more Labrador.Not because of the color,just the way his coat is and the texture.He is beautiful!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Agreed, looks like a mix with yellow lab, mostly because of fur texture (especially on his shoulders, classic Labrador!) and maybe just a touch in his head shape. He is really beautiful and I would be he has a good temperament too!


----------



## Jesterbelle (Oct 21, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Agreed, looks like a mix with yellow lab, mostly because of fur texture (especially on his shoulders, classic Labrador!) and maybe just a touch in his head shape. He is really beautiful and I would be he has a good temperament too!


Honestly, I've never had a dog like him before. Never tests me or disobeys. Once I wanted to kennel him and I forgot to hook the latch closed. Never even tried to open the door. Most dogs I've had at least try, but he didn't. Blew my mind so much I did it for a week. Never once did that door open without me doing it. The thing is, he won't fetch! He doesn't get the point haha.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Jesterbelle said:


> Honestly, I've never had a dog like him before. Never tests me or disobeys. Once I wanted to kennel him and I forgot to hook the latch closed. Never even tried to open the door. Most dogs I've had at least try, but he didn't. Blew my mind so much I did it for a week. Never once did that door open without me doing it. The thing is, he won't fetch! He doesn't get the point haha.


He sounds like a total gem! What a sweetheart :wub: My mom has a lab who doesn't fetch. She loves to chase it, shake it, but just never did learn to bring it back, lol. Other than that, she's about as compliant as it gets. Different dogs, different strengths I guess  Hope to see more pics of your boy. He really is lovely.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He looks like a purebred White GSD to me. Whites can have a little tan/cream coloring.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks like a PB GSD. Coat texture varies a lot in the breed. I've had long coats, standard coats and one very tight stock coat. (So does color). Cream or faded, however you want to name it, looks like a PB to me. Ironic that the OP thought he was a mix for so long. 
Handsome dog


----------



## Jesterbelle (Oct 21, 2015)

That's the thing. No webbed feet, won't even run after the ball/stick/whatever, just looks at me like, well that was dumb. You can't really see it in the photo, but he definitely has the shepherd coat. Double coat and sheds like the dickens every spring and fall. His darker coloring on the shoulders reminds me of a saddle, especially since his tummy hair is almost pure white.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yours definitely looks purebred!

Here's my white shepherd.. She had tan/cream color on her back, face, ears, legs and tail..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Purebred.

Since white is a masking gene, isn't it possible for the real color and pattern to "bleed thru" for a lack of better term?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Purebred.
> Since white is a masking gene, isn't it possible for the real color and pattern to "bleed thru" for a lack of better term?


It is possible and probably what's happening with this dogs coat. 
Looks like a GSD to me too.


----------

